# screen utf8 problem



## sputnik (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi,

after upgrading screen-4.0.3_12 to screen-4.0.3_13 utf8 doesn't seem to work correclty anymore. FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2, i386. Anyone else faced same issue? Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2011)

Try contacting the maintainer. The last patch seems to do something with the TERM variable. This may have had an unintended impact.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2011)

Switching to sysutils/tmux is an option.  A recommended one, from what I've heard of sysutils/screen.


----------

